

Browse (anonymous) valuations - nivi
http://blog.angel.co/post/40618585397/browse-anonymous-valuations

======
fesja
I have been using it for several months, and it's really interesting to
compare valuation between accelerators, former colleges and companies. It
helps startups & investors to understand where the market is (if they care).

thanks naval & team!

------
paulbaumgart
I can't seem to find the "San Francisco" option. Am I overlooking something?

